# [Xorg/Nvidia]no screen found

## FOXsKing

Bonjour à tous, 

Après une longue absence sur Gentoo, avec l'achat de mon dernier ordinateur j'ai décidé de renouer avec le monde linux et surtout avec cette distrib. Mais voilà, depuis 5 - 6 ans les choses ont bien changées et me revoilà à tenter de configurer Xorg et bizarrement avec hal je trouve ça plus compliqué (j'ai essayé, mais ça marche pas :p) Donc je tente de faire ça à l'ancienne avec xorg.conf

Donc voici le log de démarrage de xorg : 

```
X.Org X Server 1.7.6

Release Date: 2010-03-17

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.34-gentoo-r1 x86_64 

Current Operating System: Linux glandv3 2.6.34-gentoo-r1 #4 SMP Mon Jul 19 12:12:00 GFT 2010 x86_64

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda6

Build Date: 19 July 2010  12:23:02PM

 

Current version of pixman: 0.18.2

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Jul 20 11:13:53 2010

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Layout0"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "0caf"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(==) Automatically adding devices

(==) Automatically enabling devices

(==) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/OTF,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

(WW) AllowEmptyInput is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.

(WW) Disabling Keyboard0

(WW) Disabling Mouse0

(II) Loader magic: 0x7c2ea0

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

   X.Org Video Driver: 6.0

   X.Org XInput driver : 7.0

   X.Org Server Extension : 2.0

(--) using VT number 7

(--) PCI:*(0:0:2:0) 8086:0046:1043:12b2 Intel Corporation Arrandale Integrated Graphics Controller rev 18, Mem @ 0xd3400000/4194304, 0xb0000000/268435456, I/O @ 0x0000e080/8

(--) PCI: (0:1:0:0) 10de:0caf:1043:12b2 nVidia Corporation rev 162, Mem @ 0xd2000000/16777216, 0xc0000000/268435456, 0xd0000000/33554432, I/O @ 0x0000d000/128, BIOS @ 0x????????/524288

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

(II) NVIDIA GLX Module  195.36.24  Thu Apr 22 19:52:00 PDT 2010

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri

(II) UnloadModule: "dri"

(EE) Failed to load module "dri" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "dri2"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri2

(II) UnloadModule: "dri2"

(EE) Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

(II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  195.36.24  Thu Apr 22 19:18:54 PDT 2010

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 00@00:02:0

(EE) No devices detected.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

    at http://wiki.x.org

 for help. 

Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

```

Voici mon xorg.conf : 

```

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "Layout0"

    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

EndSection

Section "Files"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from data in "/etc/conf.d/gpm"

    Identifier     "Mouse0"

    Driver         "mouse"

    Option         "Protocol"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "no"

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from default

    Identifier     "Keyboard0"

    Driver         "kbd"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "Unknown"

    HorizSync       28.0 - 33.0

    VertRefresh     43.0 - 72.0

    Option         "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "0caf"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "nvidia Corporation"

    BusID      "PCI:0:1:0:0"   

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "0caf"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

    EndSubSection

EndSection
```

il a été généré par nvidia-xconfig. 

De ce que j'ai compris au lancement de X, le server tenterait de le démarrer avec le chipset intel et non avec ma carte nvidia gt 335M . 

La commande lspci | grep -i vga donne : 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Arrandale Integrated Graphics Controller (rev12)
> 
> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Device 0caf (rev a2)

 

J'ai tenté de configurer automatique xorg.conf mais sans succès. 

Si vous avez des idées, je suis preneur  :Smile: 

Merci

----------

## d2_racing

Ok, pourrais-tu poster ceci :

```

# emerge --info

# rc-update show

# rc-status

```

----------

## condo4

As-tu fait le 

```
eselect opengl nvidia
```

?

----------

## pascuol

up

meme config, meme probleme

une idée ?

----------

## guitou

A tout hasard, p-e les "device nodes" sont a creer manuellement.

Chez moi:

```

$ ls -l /dev/nvidia*

crw-rw---- 1 root video 195,   0 May  5 11:57 /dev/nvidia0

crw-rw---- 1 root video 195, 255 May  5 11:57 /dev/nvidiactl

```

++

Gi)

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

C'est du nVidia Optimus non ?

Je connais pas trop, mais je sait que c'est très problématique sous Linux. Tu trouvera pas mal de lecture à ce sujet sur internet, mais déjà un conseil, commence par faire marcher la carte Intel, c’est le plus facile.

----------

